# &     ,

## admin

,       . 
"            .     ,    ,    .      ,   -    (  - defensively,   ""),        .      ,           .            ,      ", -   . 
  ,         : "   ,  ,      .  ,  ,       ". 
     ,     " ,      ". "      .      ", -  .  
          . " ,      ,    ,     .           ", -  . 
 ,   Amnesty International      -2012.   :

----------


## Voland BulgakOFF

((

----------


## Ch!p

,               ,    ,  "" .

----------


## RAMM

,    .

----------


## Voland BulgakOFF

> ,    .

       ...

----------


## RAMM

> ...

       .

----------


## Ch!p

.

----------


## 23q

?)

----------


## vladd

....
 ,  .

----------

> .

      ?

----------


## Ch!p

> ?

     ... 
   .      . 
         .

----------

" 06.05.2012  Banankin 
,     !)
    - -   )
  ,    ,         2     ))))      ...   ))))         !    )))"

----------


## Ch!p

,    .
   -        , +  ,   . 
  ,       ,    . 
       :

----------


## 23q

*Ch!p*,         .    ...   ...

----------


## Ch!p

³    ,      .

----------


## RAMM

> :

   ,     fun.

----------


## Sir_2006

> ³

     ,        

> 

         !
, ?

----------


## Ch!p

> , ?

   ,   .
      .

----------


## RAMM

> ³    ,      .

       .  , ..     .       ,        ,   .   

> :

     :  **   
       7   .
      -      .
"          ,         .     -  ,      ", -  .
  ,        ,  -  볿.
 ,         . 1 . 122   (    ).
       䳿,     .
 -   ,        .  http://www.pravda.com.ua/news/2012/05/8/6964111/

----------


## Ihor

> ,               ,    ,  "" .

       ,    ,            ?:) ,   ,

----------

